# رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2008)

*+ هناك أمور يجب أن نتعامل معها بلا مبالاه .... لآن الحديث عنها والخوض فيها يجران الى المزيد من المشكلات والالم فتجاهل وجودها لانها لا تستحق منك سوى ان ( تطنشهاااا ) .+ أعلم ان الغربه  تؤلمك  كثيراً فالبعد عن الوطن ليس بالامر السهل .. لكنك مع الوقت  ستعتاد الوضع وقد   تجد فى الغربه وطناً آخر يؤلمك  الرحيل عنه و تشعر بالالم لفراقه .  
+ لو أن كل انسان فقد عزيزاً ظل يبكيه حتى الموت لما تبقى فوق الكره الارضيه بشر .. فحاول النسيان وأقنع نفسك بأن الامس لن يعود مهما بكيناه .
+ ليس بالضروره أن  يكون تصرفها هذا معك دليل حبها لك ولكى تقطع الشك باليقين ابدأ انت ....لكن ابدأ بشكل صحيح .. ودخولك البيوت من  أبوابها ....هو الخطوه الصحيحه لمشاعر جميله كهذه .
+ هذه عادات قديمه يا صديقتى ....واحترام التقاليد شىء لابد منه لآننا لن نستطيع محاربة عقول وأفكار وجدت منذ عشرات السنين .
+ ثق يا صديقى بأن لا شىء يضيع عند الله وتأكد أن رحمته واسعه ولن يخذلك أبداً فقط اجعل صلاتك له عن ايمان ويقين . 
+ هكذا نحن .. لا نعرف قيمة الاشياء الا بعد أن نخسرها ....لكن المهم أن نتعلم ولا نكرر الاخطاء .
+ ليس الصمت دائماً علامة الرضا .. تذكر هذا جيداً يا صديقى .
+ لا أعلم يا صديقى لماذا تحبس نفسك فى دائرة الالم وتتعمد ألا تخرج منها على الرغم من يقينك أنها انسانه لا تستحق منك حتى الذكرى ؟
+ حتى لو صارحتها بمشاعرك ما كان تغير شىء من الامر ....فالنصيب هو النصيب فتوقف عن لوم نفسك يا صديقى .
+ لا تهتمى يا صديقتى ....دعيه يعانى مما عانيتى انتى بسبب خذلانه لكى ولا تعودى له من جديد فلن تجنى من عودتك اليه سوى مزيد من الالم والندم .
+  يا صديقى لا تلوم سوى نفسك ....لماذا تريد ان يتغير واقعك وانت تقف محلك سر ؟
+لماذا العناد انت تحبها ويؤلمك بعدك عنها ... افعل شيئاً يا صديقى قبل فوات الاوان .
اتمنى ان تعجبكم رسائلى وان يجد كلاً منكم رساله  تخصه هنا :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

+ أعلم ان الغربه تؤلمك كثيراً فالبعد عن الوطن ليس بالامر السهل .. لكنك مع الوقت ستعتاد الوضع وقد تجد فى الغربه وطناً آخر يؤلمك الرحيل عنه و تشعر بالالم لفراقه 

ثق يا صديقى بأن لا شىء يضيع عند الله وتأكد أن رحمته واسعه ولن يخذلك أبداً فقط اجعل صلاتك له عن ايمان ويقين . 

+ هكذا نحن .. لا نعرف قيمة الاشياء الا بعد أن نخسرها ....لكن المهم أن نتعلم ولا نكرر الاخطاء .

كلهم حلوين اوى

انا عجبونى دول اكتر

ميرسى يا دونتى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## emy (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*




> +لماذا العناد انت تحبها ويؤلمك بعدك عنها ... افعل شيئاً يا صديقى قبل فوات الاوان .


 
_وااااااااااااااو يا دونا_
_يجننوا خالص _​​​​


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

ايه الحكم دى بس
الله ينووووووووووووور
بجد كلهم احلى من بعض حلوين خالص
موضوع جميل يا دونتى ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

*الله يا دونا رووووووووووووعة *

*تسلم ايدك يا جميل*​


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

*روووووووووووووووووووو عه يا دونا كلها جميله خالص خالص بس اكتر وحدة حسيت بيها هي دي *
*+ أعلم ان الغربه تؤلمك كثيراً فالبعد عن الوطن ليس بالامر السهل .. لكنك مع الوقت ستعتاد الوضع وقد تجد فى الغربه وطناً آخر يؤلمك الرحيل عنه و تشعر بالالم لفراقه*
*الكلام دا حقيقي يا دونا  وانا  عايشاه حاليا*  
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

كلهم روووووووووووعة بجد يادونا

تسلم ايديكى يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## christ my lord (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

*فعلا الرسايل كلهم روعة صعب الاختيار*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

+ لو أن كل انسان فقد عزيزاً ظل يبكيه حتى الموت لما تبقى فوق الكره الارضيه بشر .. فحاول النسيان وأقنع نفسك بأن الامس لن يعود مهما بكيناه .
بجد موضوع جميل جدا مرسي كتير يا غالي


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> + أعلم ان الغربه تؤلمك كثيراً فالبعد عن الوطن ليس بالامر السهل .. لكنك مع الوقت ستعتاد الوضع وقد تجد فى الغربه وطناً آخر يؤلمك الرحيل عنه و تشعر بالالم لفراقه
> 
> ثق يا صديقى بأن لا شىء يضيع عند الله وتأكد أن رحمته واسعه ولن يخذلك أبداً فقط اجعل صلاتك له عن ايمان ويقين .
> 
> ...



 ميرررررسى يا كاندى على مرورك نورتى الموضوع يا قمرررنا :Love_Letter_Send:.


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



emy قال:


> _وااااااااااااااو يا دونا_
> _يجننوا خالص _​​​​



ميرررسى لمرورك يا ايمى وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



twety قال:


> ايه الحكم دى بس
> الله ينووووووووووووور
> بجد كلهم احلى من بعض حلوين خالص
> موضوع جميل يا دونتى ياقمر



ده بس من ذوقك يا توته :999:..........ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الله يا دونا رووووووووووووعة *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا جميل*​



ميرررسى يا فراشتنا وربنا ينوررررلك طريقك .


----------



## doody (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

بجد رسايل حلوة وفيها كتير جميل
مرسى خالص على الكلام الحلو ده


----------



## mrmr120 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

بجد حلوين اوى اوى اوى يادونا 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر​


----------



## blackrock (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + أعلم ان الغربه تؤلمك كثيراً فالبعد عن الوطن ليس بالامر السهل .. لكنك مع الوقت ستعتاد الوضع وقد تجد فى الغربه وطناً آخر يؤلمك الرحيل عنه و تشعر بالالم لفراقه .
> + لو أن كل انسان فقد عزيزاً ظل يبكيه حتى الموت لما تبقى فوق الكره الارضيه بشر .. فحاول النسيان وأقنع نفسك بأن الامس لن يعود مهما بكيناه .
> + ثق يا صديقى بأن لا شىء يضيع عند الله وتأكد أن رحمته واسعه ولن يخذلك أبداً فقط اجعل صلاتك له عن ايمان ويقين .
> + هكذا نحن .. لا نعرف قيمة الاشياء الا بعد أن نخسرها ....لكن المهم أن نتعلم ولا نكرر الاخطاء .
> ...


 
*جميل بجد يا دونا*
*وخاصه الاخيره*
*كل ما اعيد قرأتها اضحك انت طبعا فاهمه ليه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



فادية قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووووو عه يا دونا كلها جميله خالص خالص بس اكتر وحدة حسيت بيها هي دي *
> *+ أعلم ان الغربه تؤلمك كثيراً فالبعد عن الوطن ليس بالامر السهل .. لكنك مع الوقت ستعتاد الوضع وقد تجد فى الغربه وطناً آخر يؤلمك الرحيل عنه و تشعر بالالم لفراقه*
> *الكلام دا حقيقي يا دونا  وانا  عايشاه حاليا*
> *تسلم ايديك*​



ميررررررسى يا فاديه وربنا يرعاكى ويكون المسيح هو وطنك الحقيقى فى اى بلد بتعيشى فيه .


----------



## سيزار (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

ميرسى يا دونا موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك ...

ولماذا العناد ... صح ولماذا ...؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



> + لو أن كل انسان فقد عزيزاً ظل يبكيه حتى الموت لما تبقى فوق الكره الارضيه بشر .. فحاول النسيان وأقنع نفسك بأن الامس لن يعود مهما بكيناه .


 
ميرسي يا قمر علي الرسائل الرائعه دي
ربنا يبراك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

شكرا دونا 
على الرسائل الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## يوستيكا (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

+ ليس الصمت دائماً علامة الرضا .. تذكر هذا جيداً يا صديقى .

بجد مرسي كل رسائليك جميلة جدااا بس بجد عجبتني هذه الرسالة جداااا لان فعلن ليس الصمت دائما علامة رضا و لكن ممكن يكون هروب من موقف لا يسطتيع الانسان ان يتكلم مرسي جداااااااااا ربنا يباركك وتكوني متميزة دائما​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



> + أعلم ان الغربه تؤلمك كثيراً فالبعد عن الوطن ليس بالامر السهل .. لكنك مع الوقت ستعتاد الوضع وقد تجد فى الغربه وطناً آخر يؤلمك الرحيل عنه و تشعر بالالم لفراقه . ​



*موضوع جميل اوى يا دونا

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

*بجد كلهم روعة
ولاقيت بجدفيهم رسايل حسيت انها موجهه ليا
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> كلهم روووووووووووعة بجد يادونا
> 
> تسلم ايديكى يا حبيبتى ​



ميرررسى يا مرموره يا قمرررر وربنا يباركك .


----------



## tina_tina (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

+ ثق يا صديقى بأن لا شىء يضيع عند الله وتأكد أن رحمته واسعه ولن يخذلك أبداً فقط اجعل صلاتك له عن ايمان ويقين . 

دى رسالتى
ميرسى عليها كتير
وميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



christ my lord قال:


> *فعلا الرسايل كلهم روعة صعب الاختيار*​



ميررسى يا يوساب على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> + لو أن كل انسان فقد عزيزاً ظل يبكيه حتى الموت لما تبقى فوق الكره الارضيه بشر .. فحاول النسيان وأقنع نفسك بأن الامس لن يعود مهما بكيناه .
> بجد موضوع جميل جدا مرسي كتير يا غالي



ميررررسى يا مرموره وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى .


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

جمال جدا يادونا
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك  ​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

كلام حلوو كتيررر
يسلمو دياتك حبيبتي
ربنا معاكي


----------



## نيفين ثروت (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

ميرسى يا دونا على رسائلك الممتازه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



doody قال:


> بجد رسايل حلوة وفيها كتير جميل
> مرسى خالص على الكلام الحلو ده



ميرررررسى لمرورك يا doody وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد حلوين اوى اوى اوى يادونا
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر​



ميرررسى يا مرموره يا سكره وربنا يباركك :t25:.


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



blackrock قال:


> *جميل بجد يا دونا*
> *وخاصه الاخيره*
> *كل ما اعيد قرأتها اضحك انت طبعا فاهمه ليه*​



ههههههههههههه
اكيد فاهمه يا موودى .......ربنا معاك ويوجه دفة حياتك لما فيه الافضل و الاصلح ليك  .


----------



## لوريا (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

ميرسى اوى لانى انا كنت محتاج اقر الرسالة دى جات فى الوقت المناسب ثق يا صديقى بان لا شى يضيع عند اللة وتاكد ان رحمتة واسعة ولن يخذلك ابدا فقط اجعل صلاتك لة عن ايمان ويقين  وشكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

*الله يادونا عليكى بجد رسايل زى القمر وحلوة موت زيك ياعسل 
بس اكتر واحدة حسيتها ليا دى 



			لا تهتمى يا صديقتى ....دعيه يعانى مما عانيتى انتى بسبب خذلانه لكى ولا تعودى له من جديد فلن تجنى من عودتك اليه سوى مزيد من الالم والندم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ومرسية يادونا باشا​*


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

*الله يا دونا على الكلام الجميل دة *
*بجد ميرسى اوى *​


----------



## karkora (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



> + أعلم ان الغربه تؤلمك كثيراً فالبعد عن الوطن ليس بالامر السهل .. لكنك مع الوقت ستعتاد الوضع وقد تجد فى الغربه وطناً آخر يؤلمك الرحيل عنه و تشعر بالالم لفراقه


+ هكذا نحن .. لا نعرف قيمة الاشياء الا بعد أن نخسرها ....لكن المهم أن نتعلم ولا نكرر الاخطاء .


> لو أن كل انسان فقد عزيزاً ظل يبكيه حتى الموت لما تبقى فوق الكره الارضيه بشر .. فحاول النسيان وأقنع نفسك بأن الامس لن يعود مهما بكيناه .


بجد حلوين خالص كلهم احسن من بعض وبجد بيلمسوا القلب والفكر مرسي ليكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك ...
> 
> ولماذا العناد ... صح ولماذا ...؟؟



ميررررسى يا باشمهندس على تشريفك موضوعى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## yousteka (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

وااااو يا دونا رسائل روعة ومعناهم حلو اوي تسلم ايديك
وكدة كدة عمر ما دندن تجيب حاجة وحشة 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي الرسائل الرائعه دي
> ربنا يبار ك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرررسى ليكى يا نيفين على تشجيعك وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على الرسائل الرائعة
> مودتى​



ميررررسى يا وليم على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



يوستيكا قال:


> + ليس الصمت دائماً علامة الرضا .. تذكر هذا جيداً يا صديقى .
> 
> بجد مرسي كل رسائليك جميلة جدااا بس بجد عجبتني هذه الرسالة جداااا لان فعلن ليس الصمت دائما علامة رضا و لكن ممكن يكون هروب من موقف لا يسطتيع الانسان ان يتكلم مرسي جداااااااااا ربنا يباركك وتكوني متميزة دائما​



ميرررسى يا يوستيكا نورتى موضوعى وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرررسى يا رووكى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *بجد كلهم روعة
> ولاقيت بجدفيهم رسايل حسيت انها موجهه ليا
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى*



*ميررررسى يا جيجى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمررررر .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



tina_tina قال:


> + ثق يا صديقى بأن لا شىء يضيع عند الله وتأكد أن رحمته واسعه ولن يخذلك أبداً فقط اجعل صلاتك له عن ايمان ويقين .
> 
> دى رسالتى
> ميرسى عليها كتير
> وميرسى على الموضوع



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا تينا وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرررر.​*


----------



## ASTRO (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*

*مفيش جديد الموضوع تحفة وجميل اوى اوى زى ما عودتينا دايما وكلهم اجمل من بعض ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يادونا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك  ​



*ميرررسى يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



ارووجة قال:


> كلام حلوو كتيررر
> يسلمو دياتك حبيبتي
> ربنا معاكي



*ميرررررسى يا ارووجتى الجميله على مرورك وتشجيعك وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا على رسائلك الممتازه
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى يا نيفاااا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



لوريا قال:


> ميرسى اوى لانى انا كنت محتاج اقر الرسالة دى جات فى الوقت المناسب ثق يا صديقى بان لا شى يضيع عند اللة وتاكد ان رحمتة واسعة ولن يخذلك ابدا فقط اجعل صلاتك لة عن ايمان ويقين  وشكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله يادونا عليكى بجد رسايل زى القمر وحلوة موت زيك ياعسل
> بس اكتر واحدة حسيتها ليا دى
> 
> ومرسية يادونا باشا​*



*ميرررسى يا انجى على مرورك اللى زى العسل وربنا معاااكى يا سكررررره .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



come with me قال:


> *الله يا دونا على الكلام الجميل دة *
> *بجد ميرسى اوى *​



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



karkora قال:


> + هكذا نحن .. لا نعرف قيمة الاشياء الا بعد أن نخسرها ....لكن المهم أن نتعلم ولا نكرر الاخطاء .
> 
> 
> بجد حلوين خالص كلهم احسن من بعض وبجد بيلمسوا القلب والفكر مرسي ليكي



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



yousteka قال:


> وااااو يا دونا رسائل روعة ومعناهم حلو اوي تسلم ايديك
> وكدة كدة عمر ما دندن تجيب حاجة وحشة
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك



*هههههههههه ميرررسى يا قمر على تشجيعك ومجاملتك الرقيقه وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



astro قال:


> *مفيش جديد الموضوع تحفة وجميل اوى اوى زى ما عودتينا دايما وكلهم اجمل من بعض ربنا يعوض تعبك*



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايدكي

كلون حلوووين دوناااا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



مورا مارون قال:


> تسلم ايدكي
> 
> كلون حلوووين دوناااا​



*ميرررسى يا مورا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## SHAKSHK (24 يوليو 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *+
> + ليس الصمت دائماً علامة الرضا .. تذكر هذا جيداً يا صديقى .
> + فعلا ليس دائما عن رضا فمن الممكن ان يكون للارضاء الاخرين ولكن .........اما عن فضيلة الصمت فلم اندم ابدا:1286B2~161:ميرسى على الرسائل كلها وللاسف هى دى اللى تناسبنى يا ريت المرة اللى جاية تكون اكتر*


----------



## sameh7610 (25 يوليو 2008)

> + ثق يا صديقى بأن لا شىء يضيع عند الله وتأكد أن رحمته واسعه ولن يخذلك أبداً فقط اجعل صلاتك له عن ايمان ويقين .



*ميرسى اوووى دونا 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



shakshk قال:


> dona nabil قال:
> 
> 
> > *[b
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رساااايل بريديه ...اختار منها ما يناااسبك !!!!!*



sameh7610 قال:


> *ميرسى اوووى دونا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا سامح وربنا يباركك.​*


----------

